# Need help Scott's s1642



## Jaysonda44 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a Scott's with a kholer 16 hr. I've had issues with my tractor bogging down when I go sharp left. I changed the float and needle then rebuilt the carbs and I'm still having the issue! It's weird I know but it only happens when I turn sharp left. Looked for pinched lines, the fuel tank is cleaned out so no clogs. Please help!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if the float is set wrong.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you have any piece of the steering system rubbing a drive belt when you steer hard left. Do your front tires turn so far to the left as to cause the tractor to basically be plowing the front tires. Does the transaxle allow the right rear tire to roll faster than the left. In other words, Has anyone altered the rear axle to make it a live axle or is it stock?

Do you have a low oil level sentry switch located on the left side of the block and if so, Is your oil level full?


----------

